# Help Identifying Revolver



## Ghost_31B (Apr 9, 2016)

My girlfriends dad had this revolver for awhile now and I need help from anyone here to identify it for me. He doesn't have much to go on, only that he bought it many years from a friend. I think it maybe a Colt but it still looks odd to me.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

1st, not a Colt

2nd, start reading.https://www.google.com/search?q=elg...hUKEwio65y2t4DMAhWLvYMKHRUGC1YQ_AUIBCgA&dpr=4


----------



## Ghost_31B (Apr 9, 2016)

After looking through those webpages I am leaning toward its a Belgium pin fire revolver. They have alot of caliber types and many of them have the missing trigger guard. I took a guess on thinking it was a Colt, I knew I was going to be wrong.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The trigger guard isn't missing. It's the 'open-top' frame that could cause one to wonder if it's a Colt.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not Colt. Not pinfire.
Its hammer indicates either centerfire (most likely) or rimfire. It looks like a five-shooter.
It was proofed (and probably made) in Liege, Belgium, most likely during the last third of the 19th century.
It's nickle-plated, I think. It was not an expensive piece.

It looks as if the screw holding its ejector-rod retaining spring is loose, which would prevent the retention spring from keeping the ejector rod out of the way of the cylinder's rotation.
Regardless of its caliber, _it was made to use black powder only_. Using modern cartridges in it would be extremely dangerous to the shooter. _Don't try to shoot it!_

Oh...I forgot...I believe that it's also missing its lanyard ring, from the bottom of its grip.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It looks like many of the pocket guns that were made until the 1930s. they were made by the 1,000s all over Europe and the United States.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

A lot of those guns don't look like that. Some of them are evidence that their designers did not know what a revolver was supposed to look like.

https://www.google.com/search?q=elg...=_pAJV5i-C8L_-AHajIboDw#imgrc=YDTL2nNWEh_LpM:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Nice photo spread


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Its a Belgian mfg'd evidenced by the Liege proof marks on the cylinder. For further info google: little gunproof mark id and they have a list and dating chart there plus 'expert ' research team.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

lewwallace said:


> Its a Belgian mfg'd evidenced by the Liege proof marks on the cylinder. For further info google: little gunproof mark id and they have a list and dating chart there plus 'expert ' research team.


Been waiting for you to chime in, lol. Dealing with all the Webleys,,,you may also learn about many old revolvers ,
IMO 
:smt1099


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Not exactly my field, but the revolver appears to be a Belgian made 'copy' or 'derivative' (as you prefer) of a British Webley revolver from roughly the turn of the last century. 

Most of them are not shooters in the normal sense of "Let's take it out and shoot it some". They are somewhat old, possibly fragile and sometimes - depending on caliber - ammunition is not commonly available. I suggest it is most likely not something upon which to depend for defense. 

More interest from a historical or collector viewpoint. Some collector interest, but a 'real' Webley is more valuable.


----------

